# New Car Pickup & Pics



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Allright guys here we go:

I got to Towne BMW at 5:00 yesterday to pick up my new Titanium Silver Metallic 330Ci. David Cochi had everything all ready for me to sign but my car was still not ready. So I sat down, signed a ton of paperwork (took no more than 5 minutes) and went around taking pictures of a Z8 (which I will post later). After about a half hour, I was finally able to pick up my car. Damn did she look good . . .

I snapped a bunch more pics of her, Dave went over some of the features on the car (another 5 minutes) and I was able to drive off. As soon as I pulled out of the dealership it began to rain. The rain sensing wipers are really cool! They varied their speed just like the manual explains.

This car is absolutely worth the wait!! :thumb: This thing absolutely loves to be pushed. I shifted between 3500-4500 rpm each time and the car just wants to pull even more. I can't wait until the car is actually broken in.  I took the extremely long way home (the car had 7 miles on it when I picked her up) and took her down the only twisty road in Amherst (Tonawanda Creek). The sport suspension is amazing, the engine sound beautiful and the smell . . . mmmmmmmm!! 

This car feels like it is on rails. The car just stuck around every turn. The brakes are unbelievable! Guys, you will lose yourself in your car. I ended up not getting home until 9:30 last night and put around 75 miles on her.

*On a bad note:*

When I got to the end of my street and was in neutral, the car kept reving between 1200 and 2000 rpm, over and over until I decided to shut her off and back on. This seemed to clear whatever the problem was. . . that was until I got on the highway coming into work. Three warning lamps came on:

1. Yellow Brake Light - System malfunction 

2. Yellow EML light - "Engine Electronics - There is a fault in the electronic engine management system"  

3. (Exclamation Point in a triangle with an arrow going around it) - "The entire ABS, CBC, ASC + T/DSC and ADM controol system has failed. Continue driving cautiously and defensively" . . . WTF!!!!   

WTF!! I have had the car less than 24 hours and this is what happens. I already called my dealer and I have to wait until he gets in. I'm guessing the computer control system is shot.

Anyone else have this problem yet . . .???

Besides this, I still love the car. I'm sure everything will be fixed by BMW, its just a little bit of a hassle.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Some Pics*

Back Shot . . .










Back Corner Shot . . .









Front Corner Shot . . .


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Some More . . .*

Front (Notice New Grille with foglights - All body color) . . .









Another Front . . . 









BMW Emblem . . .


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Few More . . .*

Conti Sports . . .









Inside Shot . . .









Rear Shot . . .


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Last One!!*

Happy New Owner . . .


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Congratulations!

Looks beautiful.

Where and how much for the clear reflectors? I need them for mine in a month!

-RChoudry


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

RChoudry said:


> *Congratulations!
> 
> Looks beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

I got them from here. They were about $45 with shipping. They make a huge difference! :bigpimp:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Awesome car man, too bad about the computer issue. :dunno: Sh~t will happen, maybe this is the beginning of the Ti curse? 

Good luck and I'm sure they'll get 'er fixed up. Adam in service is awesome!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Dave just called me and he's coming downtown to pick up my car and bring it to the service dept! He is such a great salesman!!

He's leaving me his car until this is fixed. :thumb:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *Dave just called me and he's coming downtown to pick up my car and bring it to the service dept! He is such a great salesman!!
> 
> He's leaving me his car until this is fixed. :thumb: *


He is the man. I am very pleased to hear this!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> He is the man. I am very pleased to hear this!! :thumb: :thumb: *


Thanks!  I still can't believe he's willing to do this :yikes:. I was just planning on bringing the car in after work. Maybe now the car will be ready when its time to leave from work.


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

I had the exact same problem with my car(bouncing revs, no power, DSC + parking brake + eml lights.) Problem with my car was the throttle control valve.

It's a quick fix - if the have the parts(mine didn't.)

Happened to my 330Ci a few weeks after I got it. 

Becareful though, with my car sometimes it would drive perfectly fine(no lights), fine(with lights), slow(with lights) with little/no throttle response and sometimes it wouldn't move at all. Made merging onto the highway a couple of times very dangerous.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

bol said:


> *I had the exact same problem with my car(bouncing revs, no power, DSC + parking brake + eml lights.) Problem with my car was the throttle control valve.
> 
> It's a quick fix - if the have the parts(mine didn't.)
> 
> ...


This is exactly what is going on with my car. I just moved the car and no problem with the lights, throttle or anything. But after 10 minutes the lights came on. The throttle was all jerky too everytime I lightly pressed on the accelerator, there was a thump.

Dave just picked up my car and dropped off a 330i as a loaner (slush-box) :thumbdwn:. He said that I should hopefully have my car back by the end of today. :thumb:


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

Ackster said:


> *
> 
> Dave just picked up my car and dropped off a 330i as a loaner (slush-box) :thumbdwn:. He said that I should hopefully have my car back by the end of today. :thumb: *


Nice. I had to call BMW Roadside Assistance, get the car towed to the dealership, to have them say there is nothing wrong and that they "reset the computer"(probably just unplugged battery for a couple of minutes) to having to FORCE them to check it up on the scope and then realize that something was wrong(they are completely inept and I have absolutely zero respect for them.)

In the end I had to wait nearly a month for the part to arrive.

Complete BS for me.

Good luck though.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *
> This car feels like it is on rails. The car just stuck around every turn. *


Just wait till ya get rid of those crappy Conti tires.. it will really stick!

Sorry to hear of your trouble, keep us informed of what happens.


----------



## danpop (Feb 19, 2002)

Ackster, that's MY CAR!!! Dude, seriously, my car is a little over 2 weeks older than yours and it has the same options (they're twins)! Anyhow, here's some pictures of my car:
http://photos.yahoo.com/daniel_popescu
(the pictures are small resolution so they can be loaded/viewed quickly by my friends overseas).

So far my car's been great, no malfunctions, no failures, nothing. I already broke the 1000 miles yesterday and looking forward to start really pushing it.

The car came with Dunlop Sport SP8080E which seemd to be a great tire in dry/wet weather; I'm wondering how much better the car will handle when I'll switch to SP03 or Pilots?

I already installed the OEM alarm ($350 for part/install/activation) and I intend to install the M3 steering wheel. That's the only mod I intend to add.

Well, like I said the car's been great, solid like piece of compact steel, tight steering and suspension. The clutch, despite what I've heard many times, is very nice; much better than my previous car ('99 Honda Accord Coupe) and it's very easy to drive (for the record, I've always owned manuals). The only complain I have so far it's about the stick-shift which is a little notchy at times; that becomes so evident when I drive back to back my 330Ci and my girlfriend's Mini Cooper. I hope it gets better (or I get used to it) soon.

Hopefully you'll have your car fixed by now (I'm sure it's something minor).

Good luck and enjoy your car.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

danpop said:


> * I'm wondering how much better the car will handle when I'll switch to SP03 or Pilots?
> *


I changed from the SP Sport 2000 (factory tires) to the S-03s and it is night and day! I've never seen this much difference from a simple tire change.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: New Car Pickup & Pics*



in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> Just wait till ya get rid of those crappy Conti tires.. it will really stick!
> 
> Sorry to hear of your trouble, keep us informed of what happens. *


Yeah, when I was tooling around the twisties, I got the rear to slip out on a few corners. I would have preferred the Pilot's but hopefully I'll burn thru these tires rather quickly.

I really like the M68's. I was thinking of picking up some aftermarket rims, but have decided to stay with these. I didn't realize the full size spare in the trunk was also the M68, I thought it would be a crappy steel rim! Nice surprise


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Danpop - just checked out your pics . . . very nice!! I love this car and color. I still have a black Cavalier Z24 that will probably be my winter car and I got sick of cleaning it up to 2x a week. I consider myself a detail freak (not as much as Alee ) and this the silver will probably allow me to clean it only once a week. 

I got the alarm also but the dealer is checking this out too. The motion sensor doesn't seem to work. I locked my friend in the car with the alarm on and he was bouncing up and down, swinging his arms around, but nothing went off until he opened the car door.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*G35 Pic*

I got a picture of the G35 on my way to the BMW dealership yesterday. It is really fugly! The brake lights are LED's but I noticed the turn signals are not. Anyway here it is . . .









I also got some pics of a Canadian Z8 inside the dealership (notice the cool Km/h) . . .









more . . .


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

sorry to here that Ackster, I am reading this late..


----------

